# Οι φρουροί του Μπάκινχαμ (και του Πύργου του Λονδίνου)



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2011)

Τους λέμε κάπως; Ή απλώς η Βασιλική Φρουρά, οι φρουροί του Μπάκινχαμ κλπ; (Είναι και από ένδοξο σώμα, _second to none_...)


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2011)

Εκτός από _στρατιώτες της Βασιλικής Φρουράς_, μπορείς να δεις ότι είναι ίδιοι με τους _Γρεναδιέρους_.


----------



## Earion (Apr 4, 2011)

Αν με το «φρουροί του Μπάκινχαμ» εννοείς τους *πεζούς* στρατιώτες που βγάζουν αγήματα για φρουρά των ανακτόρων και άλλα τιμητικά καθήκοντα, αυτοί ανήκουν στο Πεζικό της Φρουράς (Foot Guards), που αποτελείται από πέντε συντάγματα:
τους Γρεναδιέρους Φρουρούς (Grenadier Guards)
τους Φρουρούς του Κόλντστρημ (Coldstream Guards)
τους Σκώτους Φρουρούς (Scots Guards)
τους Ιρλανδούς Φρουρούς (Irish Guards)
και τους Ουαλούς Φρουρούς (Welsh Guards)​Από αυτά τα συντάγματα βγαίνουν εκ περιτροπής δύο τάγματα πεζικού που εκτελούν κάθε φορά καθήκοντα φρουράς (μαζί με ένα τρίτο τάγμα, προερχόμενο από τα συντάγματα της γραμμής). Είναι αυτοί που βλέπουμε μπροστά στο παλάτι, με τα αρκουδοτόμαρα στο κεφάλι.

Ανήκουν στη Μεραρχία του Βασιλικού Οίκου (Household Division), στην οποία ανήκουν και τα δύο *ιππικά *συντάγματα του Ιππικού το Βασιλικού Οίκου (Household Cavalry), δηλαδή οι Σωματοφύλακες (Life Guards) και οι Blues and Royals. Αυτοί είναι οι καβαλάρηδες με τα ατσάλινα κράνη με τις αλογότριχες στο κεφάλι, λευκές οι πρώτοι, κόκκινες οι δεύτεροι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2011)

Ουάου! Θενξ Εάριον!


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 5, 2011)

Επειδή στα παλιά τα χρόνια, όταν πήγαινα σχολείο, το έγραφα _Μπάκιγχαμ_, μου κίνησε την περιέργεια το _Μπάκινχαμ _και έριξα μερικές γκουγκλιές. Χαμός: 
Μπάκινχαμ: 7.500
Μπάκιγχαμ: 29.600
Μπάκιγκχαμ: 294
Μπάκινγκχαμ: 6.540
Μπάκινγκαμ: 8
Μπάνκινγχαμ: 5
Μπάνκινχαμ: 18
Μπάνκιχαμ: 1
Μπάνκινγχαμ: 5
... και το καλύτερο απ' όλα:
Μπάκινγαμ: 1
Και έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν εξάντλησα όλους τους δυνατούς συνδυασμούς.


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2011)

Για το *-γχ-* έναντι του *-νχ-*, βρίσκω ένα σχόλιο του Νικέλ εδώ, και αυτό το νήμα για τη μεταγραφή του *ng * όπου όμως δεν εξετάζεται η περίπτωση του *ngh*.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2011)

Tapioco said:


> ... και το καλύτερο απ' όλα:
> Μπάκινγαμ: 1


Κατά τη γνώμη μου υποψήφιο και για λεξιπλασία τής χρονιάς!


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 5, 2011)

Σε ποια ελληνική ταινία ήταν που ο Αυλωνίτης, νομίζω, κάνει λόγο για τους φρουρούς "στα ανάχτορα του Μπούκινχαμ";


----------



## Marinos (Apr 5, 2011)

Και οι άλλοι με τα κόκκινα σακάκια και τα κυλινδρικά καπέλα με τα λουλούδια, ποιοι είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2011)

Κι ένα Βούκινχαμ εδώ, στα σχόλια (αλλά κάνει πλάκα...) :).


----------



## Irini (Apr 6, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Και οι άλλοι με τα κόκκινα σακάκια και τα κυλινδρικά καπέλα με τα λουλούδια, ποιοι είναι;


 
Εννοείς τους Beefeaters ;


----------



## Marinos (Apr 6, 2011)

Irini said:


> Εννοείς τους Beefeaters ;



Α μπράβο, αυτούς.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 6, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Α μπράβο, αυτούς.


 
Αυτούς φαντάζομαι ότι μπορούμε να τους ξεπετάξουμε ως "φρουρούς του Πύργου του Λονδίνου".


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Και οι άλλοι με τα κόκκινα σακάκια και τα κυλινδρικά καπέλα με τα λουλούδια, ποιοι είναι;


 
Οι Μπιφιτεράτοι; ;)


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2011)

Πάντως, και το _Beefeaters_ για ξεπέταγμα είναι, αφού η κανονική πλήρης ονομασία τους είναι *Yeomen Warders of Her Majesty’s Royal Palace and Fortress the Tower of London, and Members of the Sovereign's Body Guard of the Yeoman Guard Extraordinary*. (Ας προτιμάμε τον πληθυντικό _Yeomen Warders_ αντί του _Yeoman Warders_, όπως λέμε και _women drivers_.)


----------



## Earion (Apr 6, 2011)

Ωραίοι οι *yeomen*. Πώς θα τους μεταφράζαμε;

Καλά, μη βαράτε. Αποσύρω το ερώτημα....


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, και το _Beefeaters_ για ξεπέταγμα είναι, αφού η κανονική πλήρης ονομασία τους είναι *Yeomen Warders of Her Majesty’s Royal Palace and Fortress the Tower of London, and Members of the Sovereign's Body Guard of the Yeoman Guard Extraordinary*. (Ας προτιμάμε τον πληθυντικό _Yeomen Warders_ αντί του _Yeoman Warders_, όπως λέμε και _women drivers_.)



Ναι, αλλά είναι ωραία περίπτωση η ετυμολογική αβεβαιότητα για το Beefeater:

The name Beefeater is of uncertain origin, with various proposed derivations. The most likely is considered to be the Warders' payment in rations that included beef, as well as mutton and veal, and various historical commentators have noted a preference for beef among the Wardens and the Yeomen of the Guard. It is theoretically possible that these professions enjoyed rich, hearty broths as well. Count Cosimo, grand duke of Tuscany, visited the Tower in 1669 and commented "A very large ration of beef is given to them daily at court...that they might be called Beef-eaters". It has been suggested that beefeaters were privileged with a ration of beef from the King's table.

Some etymologists have noted its similarity to hláf-æta, the Old English term for a menial servant, lit. "loaf-eater," the counterpart of hlaford "loaf-warden" and hlæfdige, which became "lord" and "lady" respectively. Conjectures that derive the name from French buffetier (waiter) are, according to the OED, historically baseless.​
Οι βοοβόροι;-\


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2011)

Στον Αθήναιο, πάντως, αυτός που μπορούσε να φάει ένα βόδι στην καθισιά του, ο Έλληνας Οβελίξ ας πούμε, λέγεται *βουφάγος*.


----------

